

Gypsies and Jet-setters: Bruce Sterling at 2006  - Articulate
http://archetyp.al/blog/2013/03/06/gypsies-and-jet-setters-bruce-sterling-at-2006-sxsw/

======
saym
I find it painful how political speculation from seven years ago is still so
entirely true. This speech resonates today and better articulates how
'politically backwards' the US remains.

As an aside, I don't know if it is an attention span issue but I found the
first ~25 minutes much more engaging than the later half.

